

On MicroSD card problems (2010) - sp332
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918

======
RankingMember
For my dashcam, there are precious few "compatible" brands of microsd cards.
Others behave strangely or cause the auto-overwrite functionality to not work
correctly. At first I thought it was just the cam firmware being crap, but I
didn't realize there could be such variance in the quality of these cards.

~~~
imperialdrive
same here - similar issues... bravo to the poster for sharing the findings!

------
ashmud
Before my eyes reached the domain name, I thought "is this a bunnie article?"
Is anyone else doing [publicly available online articles on] investigative
research on electronics like this?

~~~
ptaipale
Oona Räisänen writes some remarkable stuff. Not maybe so much about
manufacturing and quality of electronics, but building and reverse-engineering
stuff. I've been baffled time and again by her talent.

[http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/)

------
vxNsr
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2931865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2931865)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1128711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1128711)

~~~
sp332
Thanks. I didn't realize this was 5 years old when I posted it, I just saw it
on Twitter today.

------
gghh
from the "Novena guy" actually
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Huang](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Huang)

~~~
mschuster91
Like with Fabrice Bellard, the amount of knowledge that bunnie has is
absolutely mind-blowing and amazing.

~~~
ChuckMcM
At some point, if Fabrice and Bunny go into a startup together I will give
them any amount of capital they need up front to get going :-)

~~~
omilu
Seriously someone close to them needs to convince them to set up a patron
account at patreon: [https://www.patreon.com/](https://www.patreon.com/) Then
post the news here. Patreon is a simple way to auto send money to someone that
creates work you admire ($1-5 typical once a month) so they can keep on
creating.

------
flyinghamster
One notable change in today's market: Samsung flash memory cards are available
at retail now under their own name.

------
publicprivacy
For the life of me, I have not come up with a sane solution for this issue. On
my 2013 MacBook Air, It keeps hitting the lock switch when I insert an SD
card. MicroSD cards are often used by myself and my team, and put into card
bigger card readers for consumption. I don't care too much for regular sd
cards, but I acquire media in the field ALOT, and need to get quick access to
pics and vids for editing on the go. I don't want to purchase a USB SD Card
reader. Does anyone have a sane solution or experience addressing the issue?

~~~
gatesphere
It sounds stupid, but scotch tape on the lock switch really helps.

It was my 'fix' when one of my readers had a broken lock detector arm, and
read all cards as locked even if they weren't. The scotch tape on the card
fixed it :)

~~~
ptaipale
It does not sound stupid. It's the standard thing to do.

Here you really need to have a thin tape, Scotch cellotape is fine. In other
places, the good old duct tape saves you. (We actually call it "Jesus tape"
here, because it saves people.)

------
agumonkey
I also got a fake Kingston USB Data Traveler G3 from a local shop. I had an
old one (still G3 though) but the material are different. Some parts a
rubberized, and there's an activity LED, while the recent one is all glossy
plastic, and no LED.

------
d4rti
@dang - can we get [2010] in the title

~~~
sp332
I updated it

